# Redfish Parasites



## KINGFISHER (May 11, 2010)

On one of the larger redfish I caught this past weekend, there were several parasites of some form. They were not attached to the fish's skin, but seemed to crawl all over it. If I had to guess, I would say they were some form of crustacean. To best describe them, they kinda looked like a roly-poly(pillbug) crossed with a small shrimp, maybe half of an inch long. I have never seen them on any other fish before. I did a Google search, but couldn't find a thing. Has anybody ever experienced these "bugs" before or know what they are?


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 11, 2010)

All the big bull reds have them. They are sea-lice I believe. EVERY bull red I ever caught had them.. If you look at my videos, you will see them all over the deck of the boat.


----------



## PaulD (May 11, 2010)

Sea lice.


----------



## Inshore GA (May 11, 2010)

Yep, they are sea lice. Most reds have em.


----------



## crackerdave (May 11, 2010)

Some _fishermens_ gots 'em too!


----------



## OUTCAST (May 11, 2010)

They are called Isopods. Its a parasite thats also lives in the mouths of menhaden. 

Heres the largest one ever seen..
http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2010...eed:+foxnews/latest+(Text+-+Latest+Headlines)


----------



## CUOffshore (May 11, 2010)

OUTCAST said:


> Close...
> 
> They are called Isopods. Its a parasite thats also lives in the mouths of menhaden.
> 
> ...



There are more than 4,500 species of isopods (which is an order).  Which one are you talking about?

-D


----------



## OUTCAST (May 11, 2010)

Hmmmm...I'm a little rusty. List the 4500 for me and I'll tell you when I see it.


----------



## dawg2 (May 11, 2010)

OUTCAST said:


> Close...
> 
> They are called Isopods. Its a parasite thats also lives in the mouths of menhaden.
> 
> ...



I would say what he is talking about is more likely a type of Copedod.


----------



## OUTCAST (May 11, 2010)

dawg2,

A SC marine biologist told me years ago that it was an oceanic Isopod. They come in different sizes, the one in menhaden mouths are smaller than the ones on the big reds.


----------

